# Bannana leaf for fish



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

My banana trees are finaly starting to get their large leafs.

Does anyone know if the can be fed to my plecos and other tropical fish?


----------



## allanl (Oct 14, 2010)

I've heard that dried banana leaves works the same as almond leaves. For more info, just google "dried banana leaves".


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

my plecos made the fresh green banana leaf look like Swiss cheese over night.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

interesting. I've never considered banana leaves as food. Keep us updated on how this goes.

Brown leaves - no chlorophyll - have antifungal and antibacterial properties similar to Indian almond leaf/bark and cinnamon.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

yes it will be interesting 
every fall I mulch a 6 ft cube of banana leaves.
I will have to build some drying racks.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

here is a photo of a leaf after 24 hour in the comunity tank:


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Looks like a few residents came out to feast on those leaves.Just how many of these you put in your aquarium? I changed quite a few almond leaves the other day,but forgot one that looked a bit torn.The next day or two most of it was cut into many pieces.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

That was a 1 ft piece in the community 33 gallon tank with 3 BNPlecos, 20+ guppies, 1 angel fish, 2 clown loaches, and a 5 mixed tetras.

The Plecos/L001-gold spot, are still munching on it.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

further research reveals that 'nana leaves are indeed a very good food.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

wow cool thread, i'm going to have to try that! where can one acquire these banana leaves (besides growing them obviously!)


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks Storm.

You can buy young banana plants at most nurseries for around $10.
I got one last year at Safeway about 1 ft tall for $9.95

They do well planted into about a 3 gallon pot till they are about 4 ft tall.
Keep watered, good use for the water from a water change or filter rince/cleanup.


----------

